# smart card,ireland



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

the smart card for all the services on the irish waterways is £8 for 20 tokens,it works like a bus card,,you slot it in the door to use the services.its free for the toilet,2 for a shower,and 5 for a washing machine,and 2 for black waste. on the smaller rivers and canals the services except for the washing machines are free,but at the bigger marinas,like carrick on shannon,you need the card.

and at all the marinas and launching spots there is always lots of parking,some are busy and in the middle of towns,great for the entertainment in the evenings,and some are miles from anywhere,great for fishing and just walking,reading and chilling out.

you can buy them all over ireland,at shops and tourist offices,or you can ring the tourist board,and send a cheque off and they will post them back to you,because the online shop isent working at the moment. 00353719650787. really helpful man there called manus,sent us lpg garages,etc.

mags


----------

